# طائرة ورقية تحمل بيضة على ظهرها...



## الدفع الرباعي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

أحبتي في الله السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​طبعا انا طالبه منكم مساعده ، بما أني مازلت في متطلبات كلية الهندسة ، طلبوا منا صناعة طائرة ورقية تحمل على ظهرها بيضة وتطير ، بشرط أن لاتنكسر البيضة ، صنعت طائرة صغيرة باستخدام ورق A4 طارت بسرعة مذهلة لكن المشكله بانها لاتصلح لحمل بيضة على ظهرها لذا قررت تكبيرها لكني أجد صعوبة في اختيار الطائرة كبيرة مناسبة لحمل البيضة ، كما أني أجد صعوبة في تثبيت البيضة ، فهل لي بمساعده...أو نصيحة ؟؟​


----------



## virtualknight (5 ديسمبر 2008)

اين ردود الأخوة الأعضاء؟؟


----------



## gozifashhab (2 مارس 2009)

كل الشكر لكم اللهم انصر اهل غزة والمسلمين


----------



## أمير صبحي (4 مارس 2009)

هل تراه سؤالا اخي عن جد..............................................


----------



## بن عاطف (4 مارس 2009)

اخي العزيز هل يقصدون بالبيضة بيضة عصفور لانه يكون اسهل


----------



## RED EYE (8 أبريل 2009)

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا وفقك الله في دراستك 
بالنسبة للطائرة الورقية لن تستطيع حمل البيضة لان مادتها ضعيفة
لكن اذكر ان هناك كتاب يحتوي على نماذج لطائرات ورقية من الورق المقوى او من صحون البلاستيك
تستطيع عمل النموذج و التعديل عليه ليحمل البيضة
انا آسف لاني لا أذكر من أين جئت بالكتاب لكن أظن انني وجدته هنا في هذا المنتدى
سوف احاول البحث عنه
وفقك الله في مشروعك


----------



## makaveli (19 يونيو 2009)

الحل الامثل لمثل هذا الواجب انك تعمل طياره ورقيه و تكتب عليها بيضه :14:


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 يونيو 2009)

اعتقد من الافضل البحث عن ورق اقوى بكر من الa4


----------



## emamsat200 (28 يونيو 2009)

thanksgggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mido-niotron (4 يوليو 2009)

بصراحة هذا امر صعب
جدا
جدا
جدا


----------



## masster (4 يوليو 2009)

قومي بصناعة طائرة من ورق مقاس a1 او a0 وادعمي الاطراف بأعواد خشبية او بلاستيك واستعيني بالاسلاك المعدنية لتصحيح شكل الاجنحة ونحوه. واحصلي على اصغر بيضة واخفها وزنا.


----------



## سامح بور (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ربما كانت فكرة معينة تتبلور فى تجربة ربما كانت نتائجها دافع الى شىء اخر الاشياء فى طبيعتها ربما تاخذ شكلاا اخر


----------

